# Transducer Placement on Gheenoe LT25



## Kie Dough (May 20, 2021)

I'm trying to work out transducer placement for either an RV-100 or RV-300 Raymarine transducer on my LT25

Has anyone had good success with a transducer location on their gheenoe?

I was thinking about a port location but I hear that's bad. I'm not sure if through hull is the only way to get the best reading on this setup, I don't have a jackplate.

I'm shying away from a through hull as it's a big hole to put in such a new boat ^^; also it's a lot more money.

In case you are wondering the reader I'm looking at it would be the Axiom+ 7

Thank you for any tips!


----------

